# Taking a Poll on ChiaoGoo vs. Addi Interchangeables...



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I've put this off long enough because I can't seem to make a decision, so I'm looking for your help via feedback.

I have narrowed my choices down to either ChiaoGoo (5" Red Lace) or Addi (long lace or Turbo). Some narrowing down, ha? 

Could I have your quick opinion if you have either one? Thanks!!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I've never used Addi needles, but I LOVE my ChiaoGoo interchangeable needles. I got the small set (sizes 2 through 8) of the red lace set and they are great! I got them from handsomefibers.com and have ordered from them again because I get great service from them. Good luck making your decision.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I have both Chiaogoo and Addi 5" lace sets as well as Hiya Hiya 5" and 4" lace interchangeables. (I like the 5" tips much better). Both the Chiaogoo and the Hiya Hiya have sharper, pointier tips than the Addis. Another disadvantage to the Addi set is the smallest tip is only US-4 whereas the Chiaogoo and Hiya Hiya's tips come as small as US 2 - perfect for sock knitting and other small knitting. The cables for Chiaogoo also have a lifeline options at the tip of the cable - same as the Addis. It has also been my experience that the Chiaogoo and Hiya Hiya joins are much smoother than the Addi. The Addi fixed have a very smooth join, but the stitches seem to get caught up where the cable meets ("clicks" ) at the tips on the interchangeable Addis. Chiaogoo and Hiya Hiya are also much cheaper than Addis if you buy them in the US. Many of us here on KP purchased our Addi sets online from the UK at Loveknitting.com. We were all very satisifed with the company and customer service. The price I paid for the complete set of Addi Lace was just under $90 (with free shipping/handling) after the exchange rate was calculated, and received in less than a week, which tells you a lot about the price fixing in the US by the only US distributor of Addi needles, Skacel, for the exact same needles. Another advantage the Hiya Hiyas and Chiaogoo have over the Addi set is that you do not have to buy the complete set - you can buy the smaller needles as a set (2-8), the larger needles as a set (9-15) or all as a complete set. This will save you money if you do not think you will be using the larger needles. They both come in 4" and 5" tips. 

The only difference between the Chiaogoo and Hiya Hiya really is the cable. The HH have a thinner nylon cable that swivels so it never gets tangled. The Chiaogoo has a heavier, coated steel cable that is very flexible. I find the lighter nylon cable to be my choice when knitting with very fine yarn with the smallest needles, but even if I did not have the HH needles, the Chiagoo cable would work just fine - it is simply a personal preference of mine since I have both. 

If you do magic loop knitting the Addi cables may slow you down because of the defect at the join. I have had no problems at all with stitches getting hungup with the Chiaogoo and Hiya Hiya needles and magic loop knitting has been a breeze. 

Not exactly quick, but I hope this helps! All are quality needles and I'm sure you will be happy with whatever you choose! If you do decide on the Addi set, be sure to check out Loveknitting.com - you can email customer service and ask them about the 10% off discount.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

johannecw said:


> I've never used Addi needles, but I LOVE my ChiaoGoo interchangeable needles. I got the small set (sizes 2 through 8) of the red lace set and they are great! I got them from handsomefibers.com and have ordered from them again because I get great service from them. Good luck making your decision.


Handsomefibers.com is where I got my Chiaogoo set also - excellent, excellent customer service and fast/free shipping!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you both for your feedback! I appreciate it so much!!! I only said "quick" for your sake, not mine, so thank you for taking the time to make it longer 

My intention is to buy a complete set. Price is not an issue at this time. I intend to buy just one set, so I would like it to be a one to use for all my various projects.

Maybe I should add HiYa to the mix?????

I have purchased from Handsomefibers several times also, and I agree, they are terrific!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> Thank you both for your feedback! I appreciate it so much!!! I only said "quick" for your sake, not mine, so thank you for taking the time to make it longer
> 
> My intention is to buy a complete set. Price is not an issue at this time. I intend to buy just one set, so I would like it to be a one to use for all my various projects.
> 
> ...


If money is no object I would definitely add the Hiya Hiyas to your collection! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Ok. I'll have a look at those as well. I might as well add to my confusion


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

I have the chiaogoo interchangeable set with the red cords and lace tips. I love them. The points are sharp and the joins are very smooth.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

TinaBW said:


> I have the chiaogoo interchangeable set with the red cords and lace tips. I love them. The points are sharp and the joins are very smooth.


Thank you for your feedback as well!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Hiya Hiya's over ChiaGoo b/c of the swivel cable and b/c of the wonderful feel of the needles. Don't even have to think about that one. I _never_ reach for my Addi's.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Let me add to your confusion, and then help you make a decision.

I, personally, like the points on the old Baleen or Bryspun needles that are now out as Pearls needles. Those points have all the advantages of the sharpest points, and are, in fact, even better because of the concave points. They make even K5tog as easy as it's ever going to get. They're also great for picking up stitches, which I can never do with blunt needles.

At the same time, the very very end of the point is more blunt than some of the lace points like Chiaogoo or Hiya Hiya, which means that when you deal with splitty yarns, it's much easier to knit well. At the same time, they're not so blunt that it makes a problem, even for fine yarn.

The Addi lace points are the closest points to the Pearls of all the interchangeables I've found. The very tip of the point is more blunt than the CGs or HHs, but it's just the tiniest bit concave, so it has the advantage of sharp points.

If you like sharp points, I don't think you're going to be disappointed with ANY of the needles that you're considering. Choosing between CG red lace, HH sharps, and Addi long lace is splitting hairs. You can't make a bad decision with any of these.

The best you can do is choose a size that you use a lot and get one pair of tips and one cable (I'd choose a cable to give you a 24 inch needle) in each of the brands you're considering and try them out.

It doesn't really matter what I or anybody else thinks. We can tell you why WE like the needles we like, and that can help guide you, but the only thing that's important is what YOU like. So, try out a set of tips and cable in each brand. You'll soon see which ones you like.

If you decide to get the Addis, check out Love Knitting in London. Their prices are great, just over half of what you'd pay here for the set. If you buy from them, be aware that the American set has sizes 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11. The European set has sizes 4, (no size 5), 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 7 mm, and 11. You get a size 7 mm with the European set, but no size 5. The 7 mm is a more expensive tip, but if you use a size 5 often, you'll want to get the extra tips right away. I also think that the Addi and Hiya Hiya sets have too few cables to suit me, and I want to add to it right away. I have a set of Addis and Hiya Hiya interchangeables, so I know. I also can't get along without stoppers to use the cables as stitch holders, and Addi doesn't have any in the set. I bought a pair of heart stoppers with my set of Addis. They're so cute! And about half the price in London. 

Oh, another difference: CGs and HHs have the size on them, but I always have to get reading glasses to read the size, and I normally read without glasses. My "reading" glasses are more for tiny details on crafts. Think of them more as magnifying glasses, but handier. My optometrist does. She didn't prescribe reading glasses for me. But I can read the size on the Addi tips at a glance without glasses. And they have a heart printed on them, too! That sounds silly, but all these needles are so similar that it might be the thing that makes a difference to you.

Oh, and since they're so similar, check out the case that comes with them, too! The HH case is perfect. It has everything I want. The Addi case is already driving me nuts, and I've only had it about a week! There is one pocket for all the cables and anything else you want to carry, and the minute I open it, everything in the pocket empties itself out on the floor! I plan to get a Dela Q case next month. It's got spaces to store the 24 ", 32", and 40" cables in separate places, so I can find the length I need without hunting, and a zip close pocket for the heart stoppers, and other assorted stuff that always tries to escape. That may make a difference to you, too!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, I have the Addi long lace set, and the tips are 5 inches, but the end of the cable actually makes the solid, non-bending part 5.5 inches long, which is the longest tip I've found on any interchangeable needle, or ANY cable needle, for that matter. Although I should mention that Signature needles are available with 6 and 7 inch tips in the longer cable sizes. At a heavy price.

And they're really easy and quick to join. I hold the tip in my left hand and use a small piece of rubber on the end of the cable in my right hand, insert the cable end and rotate it a little until it suddenly slides in. That's the right place. Then, I press it into the tip and turn slightly clockwise, and it's in. I check it by pulling on the metal end of the cable, and it's done! They do NOT loosen up!

I would think hard about getting Addi Turbos. Unless you plan to never knit anything with shaping, picking up stitches or increasing, decreasing or doing any kind of patterning, you're going to HATE those blunt Turbo points! I loved the first Turbo cable needle I bought until I had to knit 2 together. But feel free to try them out and see what I mean. If you're doing all stockinette stitch or garter stitch with no shaping, they're great. But the Addi lace points have all the advantages of Turbo with all the advantages of a sharper point.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

WOW! Thank you linzers for your clear-cut opinion about your HH, CG, and Addis, and thank you lostarts for your detailed feedback to give me even more to think about! 

All of you are giving me EXACTLY what I need; some lengthy, some short, in order to make my decision. I would really like to order something in the next 2 days since I have been putting this off for about 2 months!!! My husband continues to ask if I've ordered anything yet, and my answer is always "I don't know what I want" but I believe I'm getting a little bit closer now with your help


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I have the ChiaoGoo 5" Red Lace complete set. I Love everything about them. I too purchased from Handsome Fibers and highly recommend them. 

Gigi


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Order a pair of tips and a cable of each of the ones that you're still serious about. Knit with them for a while. Then, you won't have OUR opinions about the points and joins and cables, you'll have YOUR opinions, and you'll know which ones you want!

As I said, the HHs, CGs and Addi lace are similar enough that it might be something silly, like the printing on the Addis that tip you in one direction.

But, after trying them, it'll be YOUR decision.


----------



## rxmama (Jul 25, 2012)

I feel your pain on this. Which is why I own too many needles to count. (it seems i am not the only one on this)
I have the Chiaogoo set and love it and also the addi lace long tips and love those. That being said, I have used the addis more on larger yarns that had no issue with getting caught on the joins but I liked the cable better for some things than the somewhat heavier red cables with the chiaogoo metal set. I admit to having tried to use the cables chiaogoo makes for the bamboo set with the metals and really liked that combo, but be aware that if you pull too tight doing that it can break the cable. (I did this on a sleeve magic loop because it was the best configuration i could come up with at the time that didn't leave my arms aching). I have tried a couple addi turbo needles and hated the bluntness of them and think the lace longs are just blunt enough to not split every strand but sharp enough for my liking. You can get just one needle size and one cable of the chiaogoo to try to see if they work (I got mine from handsome fibers). 
I have only used HiyaHiya fixed. Like them fine but can't comment on joins for interchangeable etc.
To throw fuel to the fire I also have some chiaogoo bamboos because as much as i don't like them as much as metal, some yarns just seem to beg for them. Ack! But the chiaogoo are great for that and you can always just get what you need.


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

What does it mean that they are called "lace." Are they only for making lace designs? What about these needles in larger sizes? I usually make sweaters and scarfs in 6 or above.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I finally decided that I wanted the Addi Interchangeables so I went to eBay and found both the lace and regular ones for what the price of one set would cost with free shipping. I am so glad I bought these, I have found that I am mainly using the lace ones for my knitting.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> I've put this off long enough because I can't seem to make a decision, so I'm looking for your help via feedback.
> 
> I have narrowed my choices down to either ChiaoGoo (5" Red Lace) or Addi (long lace or Turbo). Some narrowing down, ha?
> 
> Could I have your quick opinion if you have either one? Thanks!!!


I use the ChiaoGoo bamboo interchangeable needles and love them... the red Twist cable is my favorite... I believe that would be similar to the red lace cable.
Jane


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't want to confuse you more, but I own an set of Addie and Hiya Hiya and a set of rose wood interchanagables. They are all used for different yarns and projects. I prefer using the Hiya Hiya for most of my projects. The rose wood set is my favorite for knitting shaws.
Good luck. If you want the very expensive set look at Precision.


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

Not precision but Signiture.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

meg714 said:


> What does it mean that they are called "lace." Are they only for making lace designs? What about these needles in larger sizes? I usually make sweaters and scarfs in 6 or above.


Lace has a lot of decreases to compensate for the lacy yarn overs that make it lace. Decreases are difficult to do with a blunt needle. When they call a needle a lace needle, they just mean it hasa sharper point.

I don't like blunt needles for anything. They're just hard to knit with for me. I use lace needles for EVERYTHING! The sharper points make anything beyond a knit or purl MUCH easier. Some makers call their needles with sharp points sharp, and some call them lace. Try themand see what you think. I discussed lace points at length earlier in this thread.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, somebody mentioned a "defect" at the join on Addis. I have the long lace set, and the joins are perfect. Better than many others.

The joins on Addis are great. If you're having a problem with them, either you're not joining them right, or there really was a problem with your particular set, like a mistake at the factory.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> WOW! Thank you linzers for your clear-cut opinion about your HH, CG, and Addis, and thank you lostarts for your detailed feedback to give me even more to think about!
> 
> All of you are giving me EXACTLY what I need; some lengthy, some short, in order to make my decision. I would really like to order something in the next 2 days since I have been putting this off for about 2 months!!! My husband continues to ask if I've ordered anything yet, and my answer is always "I don't know what I want" but I believe I'm getting a little bit closer now with your help


You are so very welcome. Just a P.S.to my prior post, and this really illustrates how individual this decision can be. The ChiaGoo, do not slide over each other as smoothly as l would like. Sometimes it feels like chalk on a blackboard for me. The Hiya Hiya's are lighter in weight and slide w/o that same friction. I bought mine from Nobel Knits, free shipping and an additional 5% discount if you ask for it over the phone.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

johannecw, mopgenorth, tinabw, linzers, lostarts, bobglory, rxmama, cindylucifer, jtm, menancy.......

THANK YOU ALL for taking the time to give me your feedback so I could finally make a decision on which needle set to buy. This is a topic that has been covered so many times on KP, and I really appreciate that you went out of your way to give me your opinions. 

It was pretty much down to HH and CG, but I think the cables on the HH were the selling point for me. I only started to knit on circs within the past 6 months or so, and the ones I have are cheapos that just don't uncurl regardless of what I do. I bought a few CG and Addi regular circs which were a HUGE improvement, but still, a great cable is important for this "deficient" knitter. 

Tonite "linzers" sent me a PM saying Twisted is having a sale---20% off HH, so I didn't let that pass me by  I ordered both the small and large sizes and a few other bits. I'm really so relieved I no longer have to think about this, and now I only have to wait to receive it!

Thanks again to each of you for having helped me tremendously!!!


----------



## Bluemitten (Jun 17, 2012)

I must add my two cents... lostarts helped me make a decision some time ago and....I chose the Addi Lace and I absolutely love them!!! I will be probably checking out some others in time....but for now...love, love, the Addi Lace!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Bluemitten said:


> I must add my two cents... lostarts helped me make a decision some time ago and....I chose the Addi Lace and I absolutely love them!!! I will be probably checking out some others in time....but for now...love, love, the Addi Lace!


It's nice to be appreciated! Thanks!

I just got a set of Addi long lace needles, and I love mine, too!


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

If money is no object I would get both the hiyahiya sharp interchangeables and the Addi long lace interchangeables. But I knit tightly and totally enjoy a sharp pointed needle. I don't like bamboo needles but I love my harmony needles, straight and interchangeables. 
Good luck deciding... just take one of each *grin*


----------



## justonemorerow (Feb 18, 2013)

What's the advantages and disadvantages of 4" tip vs 5" tips. Thanks for your answers. I don't know how I ended up with a set of 16" cable needles that the tips are only 2 1/2" long. What do you knit with needles that short? :?:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I find the shorter tips require my hands to work harder to use them accurately. If I knit for a while with short tips, my hands hurt the next day.

Some other people have the same problem, and some don't.

You should knit for a while with needles with short tips and with long tips. You'll either find that the short tips bother you, or they don't.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Let me add to your confusion, and then help you make a decision.
> 
> I, personally, like the points on the old Baleen or Bryspun needles that are now out as Pearls needles. Those points have all the advantages of the sharpest points, and are, in fact, even better because of the concave points. They make even K5tog as easy as it's ever going to get. They're also great for picking up stitches, which I can never do with blunt needles.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of the Pearls so now I need to go look at them. And I never thought of a tip being concave or what that would do for the knitting process.

While I am not the person making this post, I am doing my own search at this time. I mainly want a new set for lace knitting and ease of doing things like K5tog without feeling I'm wrestling the yarn to accomplish it...or splitting the tiny fibers at the same time.

Thank you for your informative post.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Oh, I have the Addi long lace set, and the tips are 5 inches, but the end of the cable actually makes the solid, non-bending part 5.5 inches long, which is the longest tip I've found on any interchangeable needle, or ANY cable needle, for that matter. Although I should mention that Signature needles are available with 6 and 7 inch tips in the longer cable sizes. At a heavy price.
> 
> And they're really easy and quick to join. I hold the tip in my left hand and use a small piece of rubber on the end of the cable in my right hand, insert the cable end and rotate it a little until it suddenly slides in. That's the right place. Then, I press it into the tip and turn slightly clockwise, and it's in. I check it by pulling on the metal end of the cable, and it's done! They do NOT loosen up!
> 
> I would think hard about getting Addi Turbos. Unless you plan to never knit anything with shaping, picking up stitches or increasing, decreasing or doing any kind of patterning, you're going to HATE those blunt Turbo points! I loved the first Turbo cable needle I bought until I had to knit 2 together. But feel free to try them out and see what I mean. If you're doing all stockinette stitch or garter stitch with no shaping, they're great. But the Addi lace points have all the advantages of Turbo with all the advantages of a sharper point.


That's the type of thing I need to know to make an informed decision on my new set. Thanks


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

Best advice is to try the needles before you buy a whole set. Everyone has different perferences and different needs for the type of knitting they do. I do not like bamboo needles and others would knit with nothing else. I like sharp points, the sharper the better... some people like duller points. so until you have those babies in your hand and can play with them a little to see if you like or dislike them I wouldn't make a major purchase. I have been buying one of each of the needles that I did not already have to test the pointiness (is that a word?) of the needles so I can decide what I want to buy. Anyway... can anyone explain to me the exchange for the English pound and the American dollar... I don't like to buy things unless I can figure out how much they cost )


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The relationship of pounds to dollars changes on a daily basis. There are websites on the internet to convert money. Just do a search for pounds to dollars.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you just want to buy one Addi needle to try out, check out theaddineedleshop.com . I've bought from them, there's no shipping on only a needle, they're very quick, and very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I think purchasing some single needles is what I'm going to do if I can't get my hands on the real thing. As you say, I used to use bamboo and NEVER use those anymore as I much prefer my harmony's. So yes, thanks for that - I'll be doing a few single purchases.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

lostarts said:


> If you just want to buy one Addi needle to try out, check out theaddineedleshop.com . I've bought from them, there's no shipping on only a needle, they're very quick, and very pleasant to deal with.


Nice customer service! Thanks for that tip


----------



## Charlene330 (Nov 13, 2013)

Knitters are the most generous, knowledgeable people ever!! I, also, have been struggling with this 'monumental' decision for several months. I have had ChiaoGoo on my wishlist for six months! However, as time went on I kept seeing other makes and, since it seemed like a 'monumental' decision, I couldn't commit. Thank you all, as you have helped me, too!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

ChiaoGoo I got them from handsomefibers.com and have ordered from them again because I get great service from them.. :lol:


----------

